

We built a new social media experience, but we need help testing it - jarredkenny

Hello Hacker News,<p>We are a group of second year computer science students who have spent our summer developing a new and different social media experience.<p>We have just launched our beta phase and would appreciate any feedback you might have regarding design choices, functionality, user experience, or anything else you may notice.<p>You can find our site here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rankopolis.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks!
======
byoung2
I get an exception when I try to view the page:

ErrorException

Trying to get property of non-object (View:
/home/forge/rankopolis.com/app/views/pages/dashboard.blade.php)

~~~
jarredkenny
Thank you, just caught some bugs in our preview feature and are fixing them
now.

